# Tomato Wine recipe?



## fuelie (Jun 18, 2010)

I am fairly new to the hobby I have made only a few batches that have turned out drinkable to me anyway. 
My question is does anyone have a recipe for tomato wine? My grandfather used to make it and i remember everyone used to rave about it I wish i had payed attention around harvest time.


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 19, 2010)

Go to Jack Kellers site for the recipe.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 19, 2010)

green tomato wine is better, IMO. almost like lemonade


----------



## jtstar (Jun 19, 2010)

I have never seen a green tomatoe wine recipe where did you find this


----------



## fuelie (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks I will try and I do believe that he used all or mostly green tomato's for wine because my granmother used all the ripe ones for sauce.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.wine-making-guides.com/tomato_wine.html

google is your friend  very easy to make. chill well and drink young. as it ages, it seems to lose it's sharp taste and tastes more like tomato's vs lemonade.


----------

